# Hgv Licence?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about HGV licence requirements?

My boss wants me to do class 2 to drive a truck at work. I have been reading

a bit online but it's a bit confusing. I passed my test back in 1995 and my licence

(old paper type) has category C1stamp which as I understand entitles me to drive

upto 7.5 ton.

Does that mean I don't need to take the HGV test if the vehicle I will be driving doesn't

exceed 7.5 ton? The truck itself only has one rear axle but two wheels on each end

if that's of any importance.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

HGV is anything over 7 1/2 tonnes gross weight.

Info HERE

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I was logistics manager at my last place and I seem to recall that a category C (in the old format) is basically the same as a modern 2 Class stamp as all of our drivers were rated to that or higher.

I believe your category C1 allows *up to* 7.5 tonnes in a fixed axle vehicle. Since the new categories came in, this is an almost pointless licence as the full 'C' is the same test for the same price, but with a higher haulage allowance.

The C allows haulage of *over* 7.5 tonnes in a fixed axle, and the C/E allows the driver to drive an artic' or tow a trailer.

Linky;

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CEUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scfdrivertraining.co.uk%2FPass_your_HGV.html&ei=GE1wUb-EHsaVPa3WgMgE&usg=AFQjCNGf0wyi662xTgAvqthmGoNvDcFVdw&bvm=bv.45373924,d.ZWU


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-categories

and in the top right the uppermost topic is a comparison of old and new catagories.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

So, with my licence I can drive upto 7.5 ton without

having to pass hgv class 2?

The reason I ask is the other drivers at work who

are younger than me have had to pass hgv class 2

I presume because they passed their test after

1997 and therefore didn't have the c1 entitlement

like me.

Another point is the trucks we use have digital tachographs,

would I need a hgv licence to get a digital tacho card?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If your driving license entitles you to drive 7.5Ts you should contact the dvla and apply for a Digi tacho card not cheap Â£38 from memory.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> If your driving license entitles you to drive 7.5Ts you should contact the dvla and apply for a Digi tacho card not cheap Â£38 from memory.


My boss pays for it so no worries there.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

There's also the CPC periodic training that applies to HGV and PSV drivers now...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

From memory HGV training cost is probably Â£2K-Â£4K!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My daughter has just done her C2 license, she passed her driving test after 1997 and needed to be able to drive a goods vehicle for her job, moving horses. She had to take a theory test first followed by the practical test, which was done in a week, driving approx. 3 hours per day. If your company only uses 7.5 tonne vehicles, your current license is sufficient. But, if the firm is prepared to pay for your C2, let them, the license is your, not the companies, should you decide to change jobs later.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Benzowner said:


> My daughter has just done her C2 license, she passed her driving test after 1997 and needed to be able to drive a goods vehicle for her job, moving horses. She had to take a theory test first followed by the practical test, which was done in a week, driving approx. 3 hours per day. If your company only uses 7.5 tonne vehicles, your current license is sufficient. But, if the firm is prepared to pay for your C2, let them, the license is your, not the companies, should you decide to change jobs later.


If my boss pays for the c2 it ties me into the company for 3 years,

if I leave before then I have to pay for the training costs.

My question really is do I have to take the test if my current

licence allows me to drive upto 7.5 ton.

I will talk with my boss on Monday and will ring dvlni also

to get clarification on the issue.

Cheers guys.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have class 1 artic license but it was suspended when i had dizzy spells some years ago. Strangest thing though, they (DVLA) didn't suspend my motorcycle license! That makes a lot of sense doesn't it? :wallbash: 

Mike


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Benzowner said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has just done her C2 license, she passed her driving test after 1997 and needed to be able to drive a goods vehicle for her job, moving horses. She had to take a theory test first followed by the practical test, which was done in a week, driving approx. 3 hours per day. If your company only uses 7.5 tonne vehicles, your current license is sufficient. But, if the firm is prepared to pay for your C2, let them, the license is your, not the companies, should you decide to change jobs later.
> ...


If your company only has 7.5 tonners, then no, you do not need to take another test if your current license allows you, i.e. your old like me and passed your test before 1997


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to have one of those (HGV) :sadwalk:

Took it off me when I ran over the fella with the red flag who walked in front. :yes: Took my eyes off the road for a second or two as I was stoking the boiler to keep up the head of steam! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I checked the trucks last night and the biggest is 15ton so I will have to

do the training.

Cheers for all the info folks.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

But then you'll be allowed to sing the song...


----------

